# samba and /var/lock

## Rion

Just noticed next in the installation log of samba

```
 * Installation of a directory is blocked by a file:

 *   '/var/lock'

 * This file will be renamed to a different name:

 *   '/var/lock.backup.0000'
```

This is a fresh installation of Gentoo. And in the latest stage3 /var/lock is a symlink to /run/lock while /run/lock does not exist at all.

So after installation of samba /var/lock is not a symlink anymore but a real directory.

Is it at a kind of bug?

----------

## VinzC

This error happens essentially when installing in a chroot, which has incomplete mounts, such as /run — I've just been hit as well. This error doesn't occur if you install samba on a running [Gentoo] system. So one obvious workaround is to 

```
mount -t tmpfs none /mnt/gentoo/run && mkdir /mnt/gentoo/run/lock
```

 before chrooting.

----------

## Rion

yeah. my case.

I just fixed it manually.

thanks

----------

